# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  New free video library of cinema dialogues for the learners of colloquial Russian

## RussColl

Новая бесплатная видеобиблиотека кинодиалогов для изучающих современный русский разговорный язык - RussColl.  
Короткие (до 5 мин) видео для удобства сгруппированы по темам (плейлистам), чтобы максимально покрыть характерную лексику. Тексты диалогов размещены под каждым видео. Благодаря этому, пользователи имеют возможность одновременно следить за событиями на экране, слышать русскую речь в исполнении актеров - носителей языка и отмечать отдельные слова и выражения в тексте. 
Подписывайтесь, чтобы следить за обновлениями, отмечайте понравившееся, скачивайте полезное и используйте для занятий. Последние новости и комментарии также доступны на нашей странице на Facebook - RusAr Media.

----------

